# Long Covid......anyone else suffering ?



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2022)

I got it 2 1/2 years ago before it was widely recognised.
I have most of the classic symtoms eg....
• extreme fatigue. Some days I sleep up to 20 hours.
• taste buds totally knackered. I used to enjoy a few beers while watching footy......can just about get a 1/2 down.
•loss of balance.....can't cycle and often struggle walking even around the house.

Been in hospital several times. Had numerous blood tests and several scans. Basically the NHS can't help. My GP said sorry but we don't understand Covid/long covid yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I got it 2 1/2 years ago before it was widely recognised.
> I have most of the classic symtoms eg....
> • extreme fatigue. Some days I sleep up to 20 hours.
> • taste buds totally knackered. I used to enjoy a few beers while watching footy......can just about get a 1/2 down.
> ...



Sorry to hear that Dave, did they tell you your Haemoglobin levels? 
( I was diagnosed with a different condition, similarity of some symptoms, it was the Hg levels that gave them the clue)


----------



## newts (4 Jun 2022)

I'm 10 months on from covid & still get fatigued, some days better than others. Taste sense has recently returned. I can cycle shortish flat runs but go into the red zone on the smallest incline.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave, did they tell you your Haemoglobin levels?
> ( I was diagnosed with a different condition, similarity of some symptoms, it was the Hg levels that gave them the clue)



Can't recall it all but I had 4 blood tests.
After the 3rd one the gp decided I had liver problems so off for another scan I went (crapping myself cos of what they would find) ........came back clear.


----------



## All uphill (4 Jun 2022)

Sorry to hear that Dave.

Our son, late twenties and previously fit and well, is still not 100% two years after getting a mild dose of covid. He had to sell his home and move back with us because he wasn't well enough to work.

He is improving, and has been working part time for the last six months.

Best wishes.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jun 2022)

Yep. I've been struggling to do any cardio since february, weight lifting doesn't fare much better and actually recovering from exercise takes multiple days.

The fatigue and occasional dizzy/drunk feeling I had has mostly disappeared


----------



## Cambram (4 Jun 2022)

When we first started hearing of problems in Wuhan I was on my usual Tesco run when I saw this smartly dressed Chinese looking guy, possibly an airline crew member from MIA having a look around (no trolley). As he got near he sneezed and coughed and I walked through the aerosol. Four days later I had to stay in bed for another four days - sore throat, feeling lousy - quite unusual. Then had all the jabs but still felt under the weather. Gradually got worse and at the beginning of this year things really kicked off. Muscle aches, fatigue, wanted to sleep at any time, shortness of breath, had to drag myself up and down stairs, couldn't smell, food tasted horrible so much that I couldn't face eating it. I lost about two stone in a couple of weeks. Went to the Docs, who did the usual blood tests, and said that I had prostate problems - already known but introduced yet more worry. Then taste and smell got better and I have recovered most of the weight that I lost as my appetite returned. Feel very well now. 

Docs don't know if it is long covid but could be. 

Stick with it. It may suddenly start to get better. As my wife said, a lot of people didn't get over it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I got it 2 1/2 years ago before it was widely recognised.
> I have most of the classic symtoms eg....
> • extreme fatigue. Some days I sleep up to 20 hours.
> • taste buds totally knackered. I used to enjoy a few beers while watching footy......can just about get a 1/2 down.
> ...


I was an early Covid victim, weeks before the first lockdown. I seemed to be recovering quickly at the very beginning but the fatigue and taste loss persisted. For a while, the only thing I could taste properly was orange juice but taste did come back slowly. The fatigue, however, is still here, though now not severely incapacitating. I've grown to think of it as being my ''usual'' self as I've revised down what I'm capable of. Which is not a lot: after a 2 mile walk to the local Decathlon yesterday, I ended up taking public transport home because I was getting wobbly and had had to sit down after every few hundred steps.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was an early Covid victim, weeks before the first lockdown. I seemed to be recovering quickly at the very beginning but the fatigue and taste loss persisted. For a while, the only thing I could taste properly was orange juice but taste did come back slowly. The fatigue, however, is still here, though now not severely incapacitating. I've grown to think of it as being my ''usual'' self as I've revised down what I'm capable of. Which is not a lot: after a 2 mile walk to the local Decathlon yesterday, I ended up taking public transport home because I was getting wobbly and had had to sit down after every few hundred steps.



Yes!!! I thought I was over it then it came back with a vengeance.
Yesterday was really bad eg my brother took me to a shop and I didn't have the strength to get out of the car....he had to help me.
I feel much better today and am about to try a short stroll.


----------



## presta (4 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can't recall it all but I had 4 blood tests.


Only four? You might be interested in this. (Carroll is an NHS health researcher with a PhD)


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 Jun 2022)

Wow, @Dave7 did not realise it was that bad. Sorry mate. I heard stories but took it as few and far between. I wonder if the first batch of infection was more damaging. I have relatives in OZ and they told me long covid was uncommon.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2022)

@Dave7 I can't help practically as I've no experience but I do have a friend with Long Covid, he describes most of the symptoms you mention.

My friend recovered from ME perhaps 20 years ago or more. He tells me long covid feels much like ME. He commented just this morning on how tired he felt and remarked to the effect "I was stupid. I did too much yesterday and it's my own fault, I've had ME and know what to do."

The conversation continued and his view is to recover from long Covid he must act in the way he did with ME. Basically this was to take every day very carefully and not to use the good days to do more, no exertion. Take every day gently, rest after everything and avoid any over exertion no matter how good one may feel.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> Wow, @Dave7 did not realise it was that bad. Sorry mate. I heard stories but took it as few and far between. I wonder if the first batch of infection was more damaging. I have relatives in OZ and they told me long covid was uncommon.



I read yesterday that "they" reckon there could be 2 million cases. OK, lots will be mild while sadly some are terminal.
I feel fortunate but some days I get angry at what has happened to me (unreasonable but thats how I feel).


----------



## All uphill (4 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I read yesterday that "they" reckon there could be 2 million cases. OK, lots will be mild while sadly some are terminal.
> I feel fortunate but some days I get angry at what has happened to me (unreasonable but thats how I feel).



It seems entirely reasonable to me that you would feel angry that you have lost so much.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I can't help practically as I've no experience but I do have a friend with Long Covid, he describes most of the symptoms you mention.
> 
> My friend recovered from ME perhaps 20 years ago or more. He tells me long covid feels much like ME. He commented just this morning on how tired he felt and remarked to the effect "I was stupid. I did too much yesterday and it's my own fault, I've had ME and know what to do."
> 
> The conversation continued and his view is to recover from long Covid he must act in the way he did with ME. Basically this was to take every day very carefully and not to use the good days to do more, no exertion. Take every day gently, rest after everything and avoid any over exertion no matter how good one may feel.



Good advice that. I have come to accept what it is and work around it.
As I said, yesterday was a bad but for some strange reason today is better and I have just managed a stroll......less than a mile but acceptable.
Also important is to keep a sense of humour (when possible).


----------



## All uphill (4 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I can't help practically as I've no experience but I do have a friend with Long Covid, he describes most of the symptoms you mention.
> 
> My friend recovered from ME perhaps 20 years ago or more. He tells me long covid feels much like ME. He commented just this morning on how tired he felt and remarked to the effect "I was stupid. I did too much yesterday and it's my own fault, I've had ME and know what to do."
> 
> The conversation continued and his view is to recover from long Covid he must act in the way he did with ME. Basically this was to take every day very carefully and not to use the good days to do more, no exertion. Take every day gently, rest after everything and avoid any over exertion no matter how good one may feel.



This is what seems to be working (very, very slowly) for our son.

Easy to say but difficult to do, and one day's overexertion can result in two weeks' exhaustion.


----------



## newts (4 Jun 2022)

It's easy to over do it when you feel good. Several days of feeling both physically & mentally drained. Yes there is also anger amongst the lows because you're not capable of what you were Pre covid.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good advice that. I have come to accept what it is and work around it.
> As I said, yesterday was a bad but for some strange reason today is better and I have just managed a stroll......less than a mile but acceptable.
> *Also important is to keep a sense of humour* (when possible).


Shouldn't be a big problem for you 👍😂


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2022)

All uphill said:


> This is what seems to be working (very, very slowly) for our son.
> 
> Easy to say but difficult to do, and one day's overexertion can result in two weeks' exhaustion.



Yep! I enjoyed a 1 mile stroll yesterday and this morning I really struggled to get up (and down) the stairs. My legs kept threatening to fold......so I was hanging onto the bannister.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jun 2022)

I hope anyone who has had covid in any form well and a speedy recovery , i cant understand how i managed to avoid it .


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2022)

cyberknight said:


> I hope anyone who has had covid in any form well and a speedy recovery , i cant understand how i managed to avoid it .



Maybe you haven’t avoided it, you may just not have had any symptoms alongside being infected (and hence never tested)


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Maybe you haven’t avoided it, you may just not have had any symptoms alongside being infected (and hence never tested)



I have had numerous tests , like you say though i might have been infected but no symptoms so i count that as not having it


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2022)

Anyone with long covid been told/diagnosed with Sarcoidosis?

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/sarcoidosis/


----------



## keithmac (19 Jun 2022)

I'm dead on my feet after a day's work now, was never like that before having Covid.

All manageable so think myself lucky really. My taste came back after a month.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jul 2022)

Might have figured out part of my problem, a chance chat with a friend led to me purchasing a blood pressure monitor. Sure enough, I'm consistently above 140/80 when checking 3x per day.

At least I can go see my doc pre armed with a few weeks worth of info


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Jul 2022)

newts said:


> It's easy to over do it when you feel good. Several days of feeling both physically & mentally drained. Yes there is also anger amongst the lows because you're not capable of what you were Pre covid.


I couldn’t agree more @newts. Family members and children have had covid but I haven’t tested positive for it. I reckon at some point I’ve had it and had no symptoms.

Some days I wake up and feel drained and tired and knackered or I’ll do the school run (.75mm each way) and my legs are exhausted and I had a great level of fitness before 2020.

When I go cycling my heart rate goes from zone 1 straight to zone 4 and I’m not particularly working hard. I reckon I’m suffering from a mild form of something and it’s driving me so mad… currently battling hay fever, conjunctivitis and a sore throat. I just want to be well, enjoy the summer and do some cycling.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2022)

@Dave7 I'm sure I remember you saying about both your wife & yourself getting it over 2 years ago & how lethargic you felt then, can't believe it's still ongoing, is your wife in the same boat?

I hope you get well soon, but I do think you have to keep going back to your GP, the ones that gets results these days appear to be the ones that make a nuisance of themselves, my advise, be a nuisance, the country needs nuisances, better than being alert, we have enough lerts at the moment.



cyberknight said:


> I hope anyone who has had covid in any form well and a speedy recovery , i cant understand how i managed to avoid it .





vickster said:


> Maybe you haven’t avoided it, you may just not have had any symptoms alongside being infected (and hence never tested)


Wife & I are the same, we've not had it, or if we have we've not known we have, we've had rough weeks but put it down to just some mild flu/cold/bug/etc. wherever we have tested it's always been negative, but just about everybody else we know has had it.

Although all 3 of us (son was still at home) had something between Oct 2019 & Jan 2020, that we just couldn't get rid of,


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> I hope anyone who has had covid in any form well and a speedy recovery , i cant understand how i managed to avoid it .



The majority of people in the U.K still have avoided it.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The majority of people in the U.K still have avoided it.



yebbut my workplace has had a lot off and its been impossible to social distance and mrs ck is classed as an essential worker so we havent really had a period apart from the initial lockdown where we could effectively isolate and work safely


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

I've worked right through Covid....partners has been teaching and two teenagers who have been out and about,holidays concerts etc, all managed to dodge it...
Until I felt rotten 4 days ago....tested negative each day and positive today ☹️


----------

